# Couldn't resist...Jason Kidd to be traded?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK

One source says that they're planning on talking to Dallas, Cleveland and the Lakers. I don't see Dallas willing to give up Devin Harris, Terry or Josh Howard for a 34/35 year-old Kidd. Cleveland doesn't have too much to offer in terms of a trade that will work cap-wise.

We, on the other hand, do have Kwame Brown and some contracts to deal.

We're not trading Bynum for him. If we didn't do it last year, we certainly aren't going to do it now, when Bynum is averaging a double-double and shooting close to 60% from the field.

I'm thinking we should offer Jordan Farmar, Luke Walton, Kwame Brown, Sasha Vujacic, Chris Mihm and a first round pick for Jason Kidd and Josh Boone...works under the cap.

Our bench would admittedly be thin, but we would re-call Coby Karl and sign a veteran swingman and frontcourt player. Chris Webber, P.J. Brown, Demetris Nichols, Dahntay Jones and Jumaine Jones would all be realistic possibilities.

Los Angeles Lakers
PG: Jason Kidd...Derek Fisher...Javaris Crittenton
SG: Kobe Bryant...Coby Karl
SF: Vladimir Radmanovic...Trevor Ariza
PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Josh Boone


The Nets, meanwhile, would release Eddie Gill and Darrell Armstrong.

New Jersey Nets
PG: Jordan Farmar...Marcus Williams
SG: Vince Carter...Antoine Wright...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Richard Jefferson...Luke Walton
PF: Bostjan Nachbar...Malik Allen...Jamaal Magloire
C: Chris Mihm...Kwame Brown...Nenad Krstic


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Haha I am just surprise that what took it so long for a Kidd thread appears like this 
I would throw everything except Kobe and Bynum to get it done. Of course the cheaper the better. For the 1st time I have a feeling that we are the front runner lol

Dallas would have to throw in Harris AND Terry to beat us, but I dont think they would break their core like that.
Cleveland dont have anything, plus they are from the eastern conference.

Finally I think Lamar, Farmar/Critt + picks would do it. Do it Mitch!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would absolutely deal Odom for Kidd at this point. Include one of Farmar/Critt and we should be able to make something happen. If Jason doesn't fit the triangle, scrap the damn offense. Kobe's need to create his own offense would be cut significantly, so his defense improves. Our perimeter rotations defensively improve immensely. And we get a player who doesn't go brain dead in clutch situations. Not trading Bynum for Kidd was the right decision all the way. Now is the time to make something happens. As nguyen mentioned, anybody but Kobe and Bynum.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Order of players I want to keep:
1 - Kobe
2 - Bynum
3 - Critt
4 - Farmer
5 - Odom
6 - Ariza
7 - Turiaf
8 - Kwame
9 - Mihm
10 - Walton
11 - Fisher
12 - Sasha
13 - Karl

Ideal situation is a package of Kwame, Walton and Fisher


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd do odom for kidd straight up, if they want a pg, they can have fisher


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers won't trade Fisher to the Nets. He came to Los Angeles for his daughter. The Lakers won't trade him, and the Nets wouldn't want him anyway.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> Order of players I want to keep:
> 1 - Kobe
> 2 - Bynum
> 3 - Critt
> ...


I'd rather get of Mihm than Kwame.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> I'd rather get of Mihm than Kwame.


I don't like Kwame much either but he is a good one on one defensive specialist. They are pretty close though because Mihm can actually finish and isn't a bone head.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Perfect time to get rid of Odom and his talents.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not going to pretend I know what the best choice would be...

But the thought of giving up Farmar, and having Fisher come off the bench still scares me. Fisher is old. Kidd is old. Kidd is one bad knee jerk away from playing his last game in the NBA. And Derek Fisher is inconsistent, and doesn't play any defense.

I mean, it's a tough call. Kwame I'm fine with going. Lets face it, he is comming off the books. He will want the same pay he is getting now, which would be a mistake. Might as well get something in return for him. But it's the filler I'd be worried about.

Personally, I'd rater trade Javaris. I know he his upside is great. But with Phil he wasn't going to get any playing time really in the next few years no matter how good he is. And were looking to win now, not later.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Perfect time to get rid of Odom and his talents.


If we get Kidd, we wouldn't need Odom.

So I'm all for that.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I personally don't see why have to give up Farmer or Critt.

EVEN w/o giving them up, we can come up with a better base package than the Cavs or Mavs can. Look if the Mavs weren't willing to give up Terry and JHo for Kobe, they sure as hell won't give them up for Kidd.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Daniel Gibson, Drew Gooden, chump, 1st round pick
Odom, Fisher chump 1st round pick
Terry, D. George, random chump 1st round pick

which of the top 3 looks more appealing?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Daniel Gibson, Drew Gooden, chump, 1st round pick
> Odom, Fisher chump 1st round pick
> Terry, D. George, random chump 1st round pick
> 
> which of the top 3 looks more appealing?


Seriously it would probably have to be Odom, Kwame, Critt to get the deal done. but the Nets would probably ask for Farmar instead of Critt which im totally down with as well.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

The best package we'll probably offer is Kwame/Farmar/Luke/1st round pick. Not even close talent wise. I know it offers cap releif, a draft pick, and a good young PG, but I just don't see them going for it.
couple reasons why I don't think a deal won't happen

1) I don't see us dealing Luke, nor do I really see the nets wanting luke that badly with RJ ballin, and luke having 5 years left on his deal. 
2) The nets will want Andrew, even though the know the answer to that. They will also ask for Lamar, and even though I think he's overstayed his welcome, I doubt the lakers deal him. And they will CERTAINLY ask for Critt. Which I think would be a mistake. 

I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo get out of your pipe dream of trading Fisher. No chance in hell they trade him. Kidd is OLD and EXPENSIVE. I really dont think getting another PG should be on the top of the priority list, a real PF should be. Farmar is in the midst of showing his true potential. Critt has looked good in his few minutes, and Fish is the glue of this team(in the locker room).

CDRacing, please explain how getting Kidd would make the Lakers not need Odom? No matter how good Kidd is he cant grow 7 inches. I just think there will be much better options in the near future and the Lakers shouldnt blow their load on a HOF PG who while still very good, is very much on the downside of his career and most importantly body.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> KennethTo get out of your pipe dream of trading Fisher. No chance in hell they trade him.


truth. The lakers will not trade Fisher, nor should they. would be such a ***** move


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If we are making a deal we should try to include Farmar because it would be pointless to have Kidd, Fisher, Java and Farmar on the team. Hell if you include Sahsa thats 5 PGs on a team that would only have 12-13 players.

Offer Kwame, Farmar and Radmanovic and a #1.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I don't think there is one trade that the math would work and I would be for it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> CDRacing, please explain how getting Kidd would make the Lakers not need Odom? No matter how good Kidd is he cant grow 7 inches. I just think there will be much better options in the near future and the Lakers shouldnt blow their load on a HOF PG who while still very good, is very much on the downside of his career and most importantly body.


DaRizzle, the aspect of Odom's game people wanted was his ability to run with the ball and set people up. Odom's 7 inches, isn't helping him when he isn't scoring, rebounding, or playing defense at the three. Put him back at PF, and he is just another average PF in the NBA without consistency. He hasn't now, nor will he ever rely on his post game the way the Lakers need him to. His lack of aggression, ability to score in crunch time, and keep his head in the game make him useless. Add that on top of his down right horrific defense at times, it's just adding up to failure.

Kidd on the other hand can get players invloved. Can post up in many situations. Can defend. And can be counted on mentally in crunch time.

I mean seriously, if the Laker's wouldn't part with Odom for Kidd, they deserve not to win anything again. I've always liked Odom, but it's time to stop hoping he will become that second option we need. It's never going to happen, and we might as well try to win now while Kobe is still here. In two years, if we haven't done anything. Kobe's going to walk, and Odom is still going to be the same inconsistent player he is now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> If we are making a deal we should try to include Farmar because it would be pointless to have Kidd, Fisher, Java and Farmar on the team. Hell if you include Sahsa thats 5 PGs on a team that would only have 12-13 players.
> 
> Offer Kwame, Farmar and Radmanovic and a #1.


Why on earth would the Nets want Radmans contract?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> If we are making a deal we should try to include Farmar because it would be pointless to have Kidd, Fisher, Java and Farmar on the team. Hell if you include Sahsa thats 5 PGs on a team that would only have 12-13 players.
> 
> Offer Kwame, Farmar and Radmanovic and a #1.


That would be great for us and id do it in a heartbeat.

Kidd does make Odom expendable. What Kidd doesnt give you scoring wise he more than makes up for in assists. Those 8-10 assists mean buckets for guys like Radman and Bynum off lobs and great passes for wide open shots. Rebounding with them is a wash with the exception of Odoms occasional 16-17 rebound game. With Kidd in the backcourt with Kobe and Ariza, we also become very versatile defensively on the perimeter with 3 players that can guard anyone from the 1-3 defensively and effectively. Which in turn makes it easier on our bigs because they wont be picking up bull**** fouls off of perimeter players burning us and getting into the paint. And lets face it guys. Odom was getting burned by the quicker SFs in the league and manhandled by the the bigger PF on a nightly basis. (Millsap??) I say give them Odom, Farmar and a pick. That still leaves us with a solid front court and a much improved backcourt and we still retain our center and pg of the future in Bynum and Critt. Solid mix of veterans and young up and comers although i would like to add another decent pf for depth purposes because Turiaf is our only true pf.

Kidd Fisher Critt
Kobe Sasha Critt
Vlad Walton Ariza
Turiaf Mihm Kwame
Bynum Kwame Mihm


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You guys make some good points for Kidd but I just think the PG spot has a bright future for the Lakers how it is right now. If you can accept the fact that the Lakers probably wont win it all this year then this is a lame trade IMO. Farmar can be a great PG in the NBA if he has the work ethic which I think he does. I liked how he chewed out Walton after one of his bonehead turnovers late in last nights game. A vocal PG is a great thing. I find it very hard to imagine the Lakers winning it all in the 2+ years following this supposed trade. He is too damn old and costly...

We would also be as weak as weak could be at PF


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> If we are making a deal we should try to include Farmar because it would be pointless to have Kidd, Fisher, Java and Farmar on the team. Hell if you include Sahsa thats 5 PGs on a team that would only have 12-13 players.
> 
> Offer Kwame, Farmar and Radmanovic and a #1.


Sasha is gone after this season. So that brings it down to four. Kidd, Fisher, Java and Farmer. Of those, I see no point in keeping Fisher when Kidd is a better veteran and the other two are two of the best young guards in the league. Java is also capable of playing spot minutes at SG ala Barbosa. ship Fish out somehow


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It looks like it was all just rumors.... blah


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> Sasha is gone after this season. So that brings it down to four. Kidd, Fisher, Java and Farmer. Of those, I see no point in keeping Fisher when Kidd is a better veteran and the other two are two of the best young guards in the league. Java is also capable of playing spot minutes at SG ala Barbosa. ship Fish out somehow


Ok....you have no grasp of reality on this issue. You say you want to give Critt time on the floor not because he is so great but because Fisher supposedly sucks so much, yet now you say "TWO of the best young guards in the league". You forgot to add the "IMO" because it's not really anybody elses opinion weather you think so or not.Now of course I'm not going to argue that Fish is a better veteran PG than Kidd but that is what the Lakers got him for, veteran court leadership, a calming voice in the locker room, and someone to teah the youngsters.. The signing of Fisher has happend, let it go. I also agree with Criit playing the SG because if you play him as a SG then he is a SG :whatever:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

No Bynum or Farmar. Odom and Kwame for Kidd.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Ok....you have no grasp of reality on this issue. You say you want to give Critt time on the floor not because he is so great but because Fisher supposedly sucks so much, yet now you say "TWO of the best young guards in the league". You forgot to add the "IMO" because it's not really anybody elses opinion weather you think so or not.Now of course I'm not going to argue that Fish is a better veteran PG than Kidd but that is what the Lakers got him for, veteran court leadership, a calming voice in the locker room, and someone to teah the youngsters.. The signing of Fisher has happend, let it go. I also agree with Criit playing the SG because if you play him as a SG then he is a SG :whatever:


I think the intangibles you mention are more out of reality. When have we had an example of Fisher being a calming influence? When have we we seen his veteran court leadership help the team? We have seen streaky offensive jumpshooting which is helpful when he is hot, we have seen poor defense. His poor defense isn't an opinion, these mysterious intangibles are as vague as you can get in terms of what the guy adds.

Out of reality, you're the one who believes in Fisher's mysterious leadership skills. He doesn't harm the team in the locker room but I have never seen any example of him being a leader in any form. He has been in the league for awhile, does that make him a leader? His daughter has health problems, does this suddenly make him mentally stronger?

Just because we made a mistake in signing him doesn't mean we should continue the mistake in giving him minutes or not trading him.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fisher was one of the worst starting PGs during our years winning titles, he didn't get any better since he left. I just don't understand why everyone thinks the guy is so great. What other team in the league would start Fisher? The atlanta hawks??


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> No Bynum or Farmar. Odom and Kwame for Kidd.


I'd do this. It hurt our front court depth but we can also add a body there w another trade


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> KennethTo get out of your pipe dream of trading Fisher. No chance in hell they trade him. Kidd is OLD and EXPENSIVE. I really dont think getting another PG should be on the top of the priority list, a real PF should be. Farmar is in the midst of showing his true potential. Critt has looked good in his few minutes, and Fish is the glue of this team(in the locker room).
> 
> CDRacing, please explain how getting Kidd would make the Lakers not need Odom? No matter how good Kidd is he cant grow 7 inches. I just think there will be much better options in the near future and the Lakers shouldnt blow their load on a HOF PG who while still very good, is very much on the downside of his career and most importantly body.


I don't necessary disagree with your PF statement. But who is available for trade? Please keep in mind that Kwame is a trade asset and we will most likely not be resigning him.

I agree that we shouldn't blow our assets on Kidd. I wouldn't give up Kobe, Bynum, Farmer, Critt. However, if it is reasonable we have to consider it. If we can get a solid low post PF for Odom I'd consider it to, but who is out there and available for trade??


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> Here's the final four-team trade: Los Angeles gets Kidd, Augustine and Madsen; Orlando gets Radmanovic; New Jersey gets Kwame, Telfair, Crittendon and a lottery-protected No. 1 from the Lakers in 2008; Minnesota gets Garrity, Vujacic and $600,000 from the Lakers.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/blog/071206

dont like the fact that he values farmar so highly plus he doesnt know how to spell javaris's name. however, i do like his trade scenario though even though a four team trade is highly unlikely.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/blog/071206
> 
> dont like the fact that he values farmar so highly plus he doesnt know how to spell javaris's name. however, i do like his trade scenario though even though a four team trade is highly unlikely.



I'd do that trade in a second.

A trade that gets rid of Sasha... Kwame... And Radman.. Is way to good to be true.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kidd
Kobe
Ariza
Turiaf
Bynum


I Like. If we keep Kwame, then our defensive line up is going to break other teams spirit, talk about a nasty group of guys ready to devour anyone who dares score a bucket.



I think the addition of Kidd can turn Kwame into at least a quarter of a player Stoudemire is, er... offensively.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

With the addition of Kidd though, its hard to determine who should go between Farmar and Crittenton. I like Farmar to stay, but he's going to be buried in the rotation with Kidd and Fish on board. And thats not a good thing to do, especially when he's been playing very well this year. Farmar would get his shine even more in NJ though. Him and Marcus Williams would form a talented duo in Brooklyn.


Also letting him go would mean that we have to play Crit on that spot if Derek or Kidd goes down. Not necessarily a bad thing, but his inexperience obviously concerns everyone.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Odom, Kwame, Farmar for Kidd, Collins.

Then sign another big.


----------



## 2dawire48 (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh lord Wilt, I would seriously lick each and every one of you Laker fan's balls if you would take Collins off of us. And I make this statement becuz he is the biggest piece of trash in the league. Anyways I really hope a Nets-Lakers trade happens, Odom, Kwame are a must I think for a trade to happen, filler and draft pick for package of Kidd, and most likely Boone would seal the deal


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Sasha, Kwame, and Radman for Kidd?? OH my, I would admit that I was wrong and Mitch is not one of the worst GMs in the league if he pulls that off.

Again I don't see why we need to send out farmer and critt if it's not neccessary. We have to keep in the mind the other offers out there...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Huh? I'm gonna have to reread this blog a couple of more times before I can even formulate an opinion.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Kidd
> Kobe
> Ariza
> Turiaf
> ...


jason kidd is a good passer, but he's not a magician.

anyways, i think this deal seems the least enticing for new jersey, but i wouldn't mind if it happened. i just wish kidd were 3 years younger.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I want to see a three-team trade sending Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown and a first round pick (from the Lakers) to the Nets. Luke Walton, Jordan Farmar and Sasha Vujacic go to the Kings, and Jason Kidd, Ron Artest and Josh Boone come to LA.

Lakers...
PG: Jason Kidd...Derek Fisher...Javaris Crittenton
SG: Kobe Bryant...Coby Karl
SF: Ron Artest...Vladimir Radmanovic...Trevor Ariza
PF: Ronny Turiaf...Josh Boone
C: Andrew Bynum...Chris Mihm


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I want to see a three-team trade sending Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown and a first round pick (from the Lakers) to the Nets. Luke Walton, Jordan Farmar and Sasha Vujacic go to the Kings, and Jason Kidd, Ron Artest and Josh Boone come to LA.
> 
> Lakers...
> PG: Jason Kidd...Derek Fisher...Javaris Crittenton
> ...


not hating, but that's not attractive to me at all. jason kidd has 3 more good seasons, 4 or 5 at best (and im being generous).. ron artest is just a plain wild card.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I want to see a three-team trade sending Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown and a first round pick (from the Lakers) to the Nets. Luke Walton, Jordan Farmar and Sasha Vujacic go to the Kings, and Jason Kidd, Ron Artest and Josh Boone come to LA.
> 
> Lakers...
> PG: Jason Kidd...Derek Fisher...Javaris Crittenton
> ...


That looks good to me.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> I don't necessary disagree with your PF statement. But who is available for trade? Please keep in mind that Kwame is a trade asset and we will most likely not be resigning him.
> 
> I agree that we shouldn't blow our assets on Kidd. I wouldn't give up Kobe, Bynum, Farmer, Critt. However, if it is reasonable we have to consider it. If we can get a solid low post PF for Odom I'd consider it to, but who is out there and available for trade??


Shawn Marion, Elton Brand, Emeka Okafor...They are all un restricted or restricted FA at the end of the year. Lakers should somehow try to make a move at one of those guys. I couldn't find a website with the 2009 class of FA...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I want to see a three-team trade sending Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown and a first round pick (from the Lakers) to the Nets. Luke Walton, Jordan Farmar and Sasha Vujacic go to the Kings, and Jason Kidd, Ron Artest and Josh Boone come to LA.
> 
> Lakers...
> PG: Jason Kidd...Derek Fisher...Javaris Crittenton
> ...


I would love it!! but the Kings are not gonna help the Lakers anytime soon. **** you Maloof brothers..


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I want to see a three-team trade sending Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown and a first round pick (from the Lakers) to the Nets. Luke Walton, Jordan Farmar and Sasha Vujacic go to the Kings, and Jason Kidd, Ron Artest and Josh Boone come to LA.
> 
> Lakers...
> PG: Jason Kidd...Derek Fisher...Javaris Crittenton
> ...


Thats a pretty sick starting lineup. No one could score on us. Of course, it will never happen. And we would probably be way over the cap with Artest wanting more money soon and Bynum commanding a big contract(after this year?) Id still like to see it happen. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

get rid of Lamar sasha and kwame


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Am I the only person that doesn't think that the PG position is the root of our problems? Quite frankly, I kind of like Fisher, Farmar, and Critt. I don't like Odom at all but I'd still look to go in a different direction and upgrade the frontcourt before I upgrade the backcourt.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Pinball said:


> Am I the only person that doesn't think that the PG position is the root of our problems? Quite frankly, I kind of like Fisher, Farmar, and Critt. I don't like Odom at all but I'd still look to go in a different direction and upgrade the frontcourt before I upgrade the backcourt.


yeah if pau gasol ever becomes avaliable again, we should go that route. A frontcourt consisting of bynum and gasol sounds scary.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

dannyM said:


> yeah if pau gasol ever becomes avaliable again, we should go that route. A frontcourt consisting of bynum and gasol sounds scary.


It would be phenomenal. Bynum is a solid post presence but from within 12 feet of the basket. Gasol is a solid post presence but he has range out to 20 feet. Bynum is a better rebounder. Gasol is a better shot blocker. I think they'd do well together. We could then give Ariza more minutes. We'd lose an extra ballhandler but Walton isn't atrocious with the ball in his hands. Quite frankly, Odom is what is holding this team back. He's too ****ing inconsistent.


----------

